# مـــشروع ((حياة مول)) أضخم مركز تسوق بالرياض



## ابو اميرة (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال يالله حيهم 

<<<---- اخلص وش عندك

حبيت اطلع على آخر المشاريع الكبيرة في منطقة الرياض تحديدا

شمال الرياض مقابل مركز صحاري المشروع عبارة سوق تجاري ويضم مه هايبرماركت

مثل الموجود في مدينة جدة وهو (( الدانوب )) تكلفة المشروع بالكامل ( 200 مليون) ريال

***************************************************************
عموما ان جمعت الصور وسويت تقريري عشان مشروع التخرج عندي قلت انزل الصور

بالمنتدى افضل وان شالله يعجب الجميع
*************************************************************]
نبـذة عن المشروع ...تم اختيار موقع المشروع بالتنسيق مع كبرى شركات التجزئة . 
يقع المشروع في واحدة من اهم المناطق التجارية في العاصمة ذات الكثافة السكانية العادية 
وعلى أرض ذات مساحة كافية وضخمة حيث يندر توفر مثل هذه المساحة في منطقة الرياض حيوية وهامة 
كمنطقة المشروع( تقاطع طريق الملك عبدالعزيز مع الملك عبدالله )ويتكون المشروع من :-
**********************************************
* هايبر ماركت ( الدانوب ) على مساحة 20000م
* متاجــــر متخصصـــة على مســــاحة 20000م
* محلات تجارية عدد 300 محل
* منطقة ترفيهية على مساحة 8000 م
* منطقة مطاعم 
* مواقف سيارات تستوعب 2000 سيارة
* نادي نسائي متكامل ( مسبح + مركز تجميل + نادي صحي متكامل + ... )
* ملاهي والعاب اطفال

*************************************************
الموقع يقع على اربع شوارع هما :-
شمال شارع هشام بن عبدالملك
جنوب شارع فرس روض الجواء
شرق طريق الملك عبدالعزيز
غرب شارع محمد حامد الفقي
*****************************************
** من المشـــروع...
اسم المشروع / حياة مول
المالك / محمد عبدالعزيز الحبيب وشركاؤه
المصمم / الرموز للدرسات الهندسية
المقاول ( الانشاء)/ مؤسسة ناصر البريدي للمقاولات
المالكي / تنفيذ اعمال التكييف ( تكييف مركزي )
شـــام/ للعــــــــــزل
مصنع رامـــــة / للأمنيوم
مباني سابقة الصب / الربيعة والنصار
مدة المشروع / سنتين ونصف 
البداية/ من تاريخ 4 ديسمبر 2004 والنهاية 7 /9 / 2006 
سبب التأخير / تعديل في التصاميم الهندسية

*****************************************************
صورة هندسية ابتدائية للمشروع






صور للمشروع










***********************************************

الدور الارضي





الدور الاول






***************************************************
صور من الخارج





****************************************************
منظور (D3) للموقع بالكامل





****************************************************
صورة الموقع في مدينة الرياض 









**********************************************************
هذا كل شي عن مشروع حياة مول ....,,,, 

تحياتي ابو أمـــــــــــــــــيرة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (23 أبريل 2006)

مشروع جميل ابو اميره وجه في وقته بجد


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (24 أبريل 2006)

مشروع جميل 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل اليوسف (24 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه ابو ميره بس عسا ما يكون مشروع تخرجك عندنا بالملك سعود ساعتها لازم نحظر مناقشتك
لووووول 


الله يوفقك اخوك
عادل اليوسف


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المشروع ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارية طموحة (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الصور لا تظهر لي هل السبب من عندي ام ماذا؟


----------



## ابو اميرة (29 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافية اخواني

وشاكر لكم مروركم

وبالنسبة للأخ عادل اليوسف حياك الله اخوي

وترى مناقشتي بعد اسبوعين 


تحياتي لكم


----------



## needo (29 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 

[MOVE="right"]:13:وتحياتي لكل المعماريين:13: [/MOVE]

عندي مناقشة مشروع التخرج كمان شهر:80: 

وأطلب من الجميع [GLINT]الدعاء الأخوي الصادق[/GLINT] 

شكراً


----------



## enxne (5 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## روان 2000 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## روان 2000 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بس الصور مش ظاهره خالص ليه وبعملها show p وبرضه مش ظاهره


----------



## عاشق المعمار (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي
بس الصور برضو مش ظاهرة


----------



## لندا محمد (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور الصورة مش ظاهرة محتاجه ضرورى بليز ....


----------



## الاء ربابعه (19 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافيه بس الصور مو مبينين عندي


----------



## بيكووو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا بالاهتمام مشروع جميل


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة لم تظهر حاول اعادة انزالها


----------



## عبدالعـزيز ناصـر (23 مايو 2009)

مافية صورة يا حلو ..... ياليت لو تكون فيه صورة لها 
شكرا ً..


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (23 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك مشكور على المشروع


----------



## ahmed asd (23 مايو 2009)

الصور غير واضحة


----------



## ارك لافر (23 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Bassam-khaled (24 مايو 2009)

mercyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## oka (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك مكرما في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## علي محمد 1 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشـــروع تخطيط وتطوير مستشــــفى _


----------



## bosh sokni (10 أكتوبر 2014)

مشروع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------

